# Do you DIY for your bunnies?



## LuellaJean (Jun 28, 2011)

So since I recently found out that my bunny brothers are in fact bunny brother and sister, I decided that Sweetie's blue harness just wasn't going to cut it! And I got creative... and I made her a harness with some grosgrain ribbon and heavy duty velcro. I was wondering, does anyone else have any good do-it-yourself ideas for our beloved bunnikins? I'd love to see pics and we could provide how-to's too!









This is before I added the bows


----------



## CB Millicent (Jun 29, 2011)

That is so cute!! I tried to put a harness on mine but she chewed FIVE of them off in one week! So she's a nudie now.


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 29, 2011)

Lol nudie. I guess my 2 are tolerant of the harnesses because from 6 weeks old when I got them I started them wearing them. Sweetie tolerates the tutus I made for her too. They act like they aren't even there.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 29, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Luella,

I make mine clothes, blankets andpillows. Very spoilt bunnies.

I'm at work now so I can't post pictures but if you go to my blog you'll see lots of pictures of them.:biggrin2:

Susan


----------



## Tweetiepy (Jun 29, 2011)

My creativity is more cage related. I made both of mine hay racks & litter boxes. I like the idea of velcro for tying but I'd be scared the velcro would let loose if he tugged on it


----------



## bennibunny (Jun 29, 2011)

Luella, those are adorable! Benni would _kill_ them, but I think Harley would probably tolerate them. How exactly do you make them?


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks Jill! I'm actually going to be making another one with my sister on Friday, so I'll take step by step pictures. It's just sewing on the velcro and assembling the pieces. I also have store-bought harnesses that I used to estimate measurements and structure. PM me your email address and I'll send you the pics this weekend.


----------



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Jul 9, 2011)

That is very cute! you should sell them, lol. I would be a buyer!


----------



## LuellaJean (Jul 10, 2011)

I would be willing to make one for you!


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 7, 2011)

I would love a DIY! I have wanted to get my bun a harness/leash but the ones in the pet stores.. just can't bring myself to do it. Just not my style! Need something waaay cuter. And I'm crafty, too! I'd love a list of DIY's here on RO!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 7, 2011)

That is SO cute! I love the bows! 

I DIYed Gus's cage and some agility equipment for him (which the lazy bunny never uses... ). Definitely saves money that way and you get EXACTLY what you want.

Rue


----------



## Little Cow (Aug 8, 2011)

I haven't tried a harness yet with ours but talking about clothes reminds me of the 4-H kids at our local fair. They have a regular rabbit show and also a costume class for the kids. It's so cute to see the kids dressed up to match their bunnies! There are rules for the bunnies comfort but the kids do a great job. (In case anyone is wondering, you get to keep your pet rabbit if you show in 4-H, you only auction off steers, hogs and sheep).


----------



## housetb (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm with the people who said they would be interested in instructions for making the leash! I want one for my little Rue because he loves exploring in different places, but the ones I've seen at the pet stores look uncomfortable or they are just too much.


----------



## Little Cow (Aug 12, 2011)

I forgot to say earlier that I think your harness is very well done and your bunny is very cute.


----------

